# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Kako je Emanuel stigao bas nama

## emanuel

Evo ponukana privatnim porukama koje sam dobivala i vasom zeljom da vam ispricam nasu sretnu pricu, bacam se na posao.

Dakle, mi smo predali zamolbu prosle godine u 8 mjesecu, obrada je bila relativno brzo gotova tako da smo vec u 10 mjesecesu slali molbe na sve centre.

U međuvremenu smo pokusavali i sa potpomognutom oplodnjom ali kako nije islo sve po planu u stimuliranim ciklusima (ili bi se dogodilo da sam imala ciste ili su brisevi bili koma), odlucili smo se suprug i ja intezivno pozavati iskljucivo posvojenjem i na tom polju smo bili skoncentrirani i aktivni.

Gotovo svaki dan sam zvala centre i biljezila sto se gdje događa, ako bi naletila i na jednu zrakicu svjetlosti koja mi je tada davala nadu bila sam uporna i mozda katkad i dosadna ali sam zvala,zvala,zvala.....

Nista se od tih zrakica nije pretvorilo u srecu jer su se ili procedure produzivale ili su zaustavljene, neke od rodilja koje su zeljele ostaviti dijete na usvajanje su odustale i tako....

U vecini centara sam dobivala odgovore koje su deprimirajuci, da dugo nisu imali posvajanje, da nemaju nista momentalno, cak sam u jednom centru cula kako bi za manje dijete trebala naci vezu jer to tako ide  :? 

Prolazili su dani, mjeseci ja sam ostala uporna, ma bas me je bilo i briga sto sam mozda nekome dosadna, ovo je bila moja borba i ja sam isla do cilja - ni manje ni vise!

Jednu noc sam sanjala da smo suprug i ja posvojili musko dijete i san je bio tako stvaran, tako pun osjecaja i kada sam se probudila jos sam mogla osjetiti miris bebe oko sebe.
Zaista nevjerovatno, ali ja vam ovo pisem jer je ziva istina!

Dosla sam na posao i zamolila cure u uredu da mi daju 20-tak minuta jer moram zvati centre, i tako sam zvala.

Interesantno je da sam prvo okrenila broj centra iz kojeg smo posvojili Emanuela.

Javila mi se socijalna radnica i na moje pitanje kratko mi je odgovorila da imaju troje djece za posvojenje, razlicite dobi i da su za svo troje vec nasli posvojitelje i da joj je zao i tako. 
U tom trenutku, ja sam osjetila jaku bol u podrucju srca, kao da gubim nesto sto meni vec pripada.Neopisivo.
Zamolila sm ju da ako bilo tko od posvojitelja odustane da nas imaju u vidu.
Na kraju se ispostavilo da je taj razgovor i ta moja molba bilo ono presudno u nasem slucaju.  :Heart:  

Bila sam razocarana,ljuta, znam da sm dugo razgovarala sa svojim curama na poslu, da sam bila uvjerena da su posvojenje namjestena, da je nuzno imati vezu , ma sve grozna crne misli su mi prolazile kroz glavu.

No i dalje sam bila uporna. U jednom centru postojala je mogucnost posvojenja triju sestara i suprug i ja smo vec bili odlucili da ih zelimo posvojiti - sve tri i vec smo imali dogovoreni termin u centru.

Sasvim nenadano par dana nakon onog presudnog poziva u centar gdje mi je bilo receno da imaju troje djece za posvajanje i da su im vec nasli posvojitelje, stigao je telefonski poziv.
Socijalna radnica mi je rekla da smo imali srece, da je poziv bio presudan, da su posvojitelji odustali iz razloga sto su u međuvremenu vec posvojili dijete i ako smo zainteresirani da dođemo za 2 dana.

Ma kakva sreca cure moje, ja sm explodirala iznutra! Moj cijeli ured je plakao, sve cure, decki, stariji i mlađe kolege...

Supruga sam nazvala i rekla sam cestitam ti TatA, na sto mi je on rekao da se ne salim jer nisu to stavari za salu, ma bio je totalno sokiran.

Svemu ovome sto se dogodilo, to moram naglasiti, bila je presudna nasa vjera. Mi smo molili na tu nakanu i po sat vremena dnevno i sve sam predala u Bozje ruke. Zanimljivo je u svemu tome jos jedna stvar.
Molila sam jednu molbu koja se moli kroz 9 tjedana. U molitvi stoji da ce se ispuniti zelja, ma koliko teska bila i prije tih izmoljenih 9 tjedana, a nas poziv je stigao u 8 tjednu kako smo molili.

Dakle, stigao je i taj dan kada smo krenuli put centru.
U stomaku grc, i suprug i ja kao napete puske smo bili jer nismo znali koliko nas kandidata ima za dijete.

Konacno smo stigli. Vec prvi kontakt sa socijalnom radnicom je bio pozitivan. Prva njena upucena rijec je bila :"O pa super i mama i beba su plave kose i ociju"

Razgovor skroz opusten. Iznesene su nam cinjenice o obitelji i stanju djeteta i sljedilo je pitanje sto mislimo o svemu.
Ja sm kao iz topa izrekla da ga zelimo, da je nas i da bi ga sto prije vodila kuci.
Nasmijale su se i socijalna rtadnica i psiholig i pitale da li ga zelimo vidjeti.

Ajmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeee, ovo uzbuđenje nisam ni u najboljem mogucem scenariju mogla predidjeti.
Dosli smo u dom. Samo cu vam reci da su djecica sva, ali bas sva kao anđeli,prekrasna i sljedeci put kada budem predavala molbu slobodno cu napisati da mi dob nije bitna jer i veliki i mali su prekrasni.

No, kada je dosao nas Emanuel, ...................e to se rijecima neda opisati. Uzela sam ga u narucje i pomislila kako sam uvijek mislila da ce moja prva reakcija u tom trenutku biti suze, ali bas suprotno, ja sam ga samo drzala i gledala i osjecala njegove otkucaje srca i dirala tu lijepu,svijetlu,njeznu blijedu kozu na rukicana, gledala njegove oci, privijala ga uza se.....
On je bio nas, to se osjetilo. Cak mi je pri prvom susretnu zaspao u narucju.

Najteze mi je bilo ostaviti ga, nismo ga mogli ponijeti jer smo prvo morali ishodovati papire.

Sve smo odradili u tri dana: ishodovali sve papire,okrecili sobu, kupili kolica,kinderbet,robicu,bocice,kozmetiku,igracke,p  osteljinicu, ma sve i krenuli po njega.

Formalni dio smo obavili brzo i odletjeli smo po naseg sina. 
On je jadnicak, tako mali nas cekao   :Saint:  
Rekli su nam da on svaki dan spava u to vrijeme 2 sata ali taj dan bas nije moga zaspati, ma cekao nas je, to mi je tako dirljivo. Sunce mamino malo!!!

Stavili smo ga u auto u sjedalicu, kisa je padala, suprug i ja smo cvjetali od srece a on cjelim putem gledao u mene i gugutao.
Kod kuce smo imali docek, mojih roditelja i brace i necaka i necakinja.

Necu vam opisivati koliko dugo sam sjetila kraj njegovog krevetica i gledala ga dok spava, kako sam se nocu budila i samo ga njezno ljubila....

Jednu stvar bi htjela reci svima koji zele posvojiti dijete: NEMOJTE CEKATI DA VAS NAZOVU, BUDITE UPORNI I ZOVITE, BUDITE I DOSADNI AKO TREBA ALI ZOVITE.

Moram reci da za Emanuela uvijek oni koji znaju da je posvojen kazu kako nam jako slici. Svjetao je na moju stranu obitelji i ima plave okice,kao more plave. Na supruga ima rupicu na bradi, eto zamislite... i imaju na istom dijelu tijela mladez! 

Neke stvari se jednostavno ne mogu objasniti i ja za njih ne trazim objasnjenje ali mogu reci da smo suprug i ja rođeni da budemo Emanuelu roditelji i da je Emanuel rođen da bude nas sin.

Emanuel je danas vesela beba, jako je aktivan. Lijepo papa, lijepo spava, kaka i po tri puta dan   :Smile:  
Sve u svemu nemojte nikada gubiti nadu i samo budite uporni. Ja sam mislila da se bez veze nista ne moze ali danas znam da svako dijete pripada određenom paru i da je na neki cudesan nacin sve to usklađeno. 
Samo je bitno vrijeme koje ce odrediti pravi trenutak susreta roditelja i djeteta.

Pusa od nas troje .....

----------


## ninochka

a šta da ti kažem..rasplakala si me. ljubi mi ljepotu plavooku   :Heart:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Divna prica, hvala Em   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Heart:

----------


## mendula

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## puros

draga em, evo me plačem od sreće zbog tebe. a što se cijele priče tiče: ma sve je to Bog tako posložio  :Wink:  , hvala mu na tome.

----------


## tweety

svaka priča o posvojenju mi je toliko prekrasna, oajećajna, duboka. u svakoj se isprepliće želja, strah, ljubav, oduševljenje, divljenje.....toliko emocija na jednom mjestu.
Emanuel, još jednom čestitam vam na Emanuelu.

----------


## lucky day

:Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Kako su samo naše priče slične, Emanuel! 
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pipi1

Kako je ovo prekrasna priča

ne plači,ali se osjećam jako lijepo nakon što sam ovo pročitala

čuvaj svoju sreću  :Heart:

----------


## jadro

100000   :Heart:

----------


## nela

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

Emanuel,..., osjecam tvoju ljubav,..., nemam rijeci, suzim...  :Heart:

----------


## tinkie winkie

> Ja sam mislila da se bez veze nista ne moze ali danas znam da svako dijete pripada određenom paru i da je na neki cudesan nacin sve to usklađeno. 
> Samo je bitno vrijeme koje ce odrediti pravi trenutak susreta roditelja i djeteta.....


prekrasno rečeno, i još jedna pre, pre, prekrasna priča   :Heart:

----------


## Jeluška

Divna priča!

Iskrene čestitke! 
Pusa novopečenoj obitelji   :Kiss:

----------

em, rasplakala si me...
prekrasna prica....  :Heart:  
ljubi svog malog andjela

----------


## bruni

plačem i ja........prekrasno em   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

:Heart:  E. ima prekrasno ime.

----------


## mamma san

Uh rasplakala si me!!! 
Čestitam ti na maloj srećici! A i maloj srećici na vama! Bitno je da ste se napokon pronašli!   :Heart:

----------


## coccinella

Prekrasno!   :Love:

----------


## sanja74

velika   :Kiss:   malom plavookom i njegovoj mami.

----------


## sandraf

joj em, prekrasna prica, od suza nisam uspjela odjednom sve procitati...

ljubi plavusana  :Heart:

----------


## seni

:Heart:

----------


## srecica

:Heart:

----------


## TONI

:Heart:

----------


## ivory

:Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## Sanjica

Rijetko me nešta može rasplakati kao priče s ovih stranica...

Ovo je jedna od njih...  :Heart:

----------


## nevena

emanuel draga, placem od srece. prekrasno. od srca cestitam i uzivajte u svakom trentku........  :Heart:

----------


## fjora

em, ovo je stvarno dirljiva priča   :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Ineska

Rasplakala sam se...
Predivno! Uživajte u svojem anđelu!    :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## kati

Boze dragi, hvala Ti!!! A maloj obitelji punoooo srece!  :Heart:

----------


## mareena

:Heart:  



> Samo je bitno vrijeme koje ce odrediti pravi trenutak susreta roditelja i djeteta.


  :Smile:   :Saint:   :Smile:

----------


## maslacak1

:Heart:

----------


## emanuel

Samo da   se kratko javim i da vam kazem da cu odgovoriti na svaku vasu PP, sada sam malo u raskoraku s vremenom jer mi je Emanuel bolestan, nekakva gripica nas muci pa vodimo rat sa nosicem.

Pusa od nas dvoje   :Love:

----------


## Vishnja

predivna  i dirljiva prica. poljubac malom plavom andjelu i upornim roditeljima!

----------


## anna

Prekrasno, dirljivo.....! Čestitam! :D  Emanuel je zaslužio takve roditelje, a vi njega, dar s neba.  :Heart:  

P.S. I ja cu poslati P.P jer me puno toga zanima, ali cu pricekati da ozdravite.

----------


## Mama Natasa

:Heart:  Prekrasno! Ako stigneš piši još o malom   :Saint:

----------


## magda_

Ah draga Em, kako bih voljela da nisam na poslu sad, da sam kuci, pa da pustim suzama na volju, ovako jedva se suzdrzavam.
Prekrasno!!! Hvala ti sto si ovo podijelila s nama, hvala ti, ljubim te! Ispunila si me srecom. 
Uzivaj sa svojim andelom, neka vas Dragi Bog cuva!!!

Pisi malo kakav je bio susret muzica sa Emanuelom, kako on sve to dozivljava, kako se osjeca?

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------

:Heart:

----------


## anki

jako mi je drago zbog vas   :Heart:  
pusa svima, a emanuelu najveća!

----------


## josie

> cestitam ti Tata...


ovo je prekrasno.
i mene si rasplakala  :Heart:  
čestitam vam svima troma!

----------


## pinocchio

:Heart:

----------


## Mony

Emanuel, predivno!!!

Blago Emanuelu sto je dobio tako dobre roditelje  :D

----------


## MajaMajica

Samo plačem i plačem...a ustvari sam toliko sretna zbog vas...doista ste stvoreni zbog njega i on zbog vas..ljubim vas   :Heart:  

e., jeli možda molitva Sv.Marte ta koju si molila ?

----------


## Zdenka2

Recite meni koja je to molitva svete Marte, da si ja izmolim još jednu malu tekut.

----------


## Ancica

Prekrasna prica   :Heart:

----------


## kikic

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   za vas troje - sretnu obitelj!

----------


## sanja74

Zdenka,

vidi na linku:
http://www.vojkovici.net/modules.php...article&sid=15

----------


## sissi

Suze teku i meni; prekrasna priča, želim vam svu sreću svijeta  :Heart:

----------


## BubaSanja

Brišem suze....draga Em, znaš koliko sam sretna zbog vas!   :Heart:  


Predivna priča.

----------


## mirakul

:Heart:  x 1000000000000000000000000000

----------


## Barbi

Divno.  :Heart:  
Želim vam svu sreću svijeta.

----------


## MoMo

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  
predivno 
zelim vam punooooooooooooooo srece

----------


## mara

I ja plačem.

Vi ste tako sretni ljudi, svo troje.

A i ja duboko vjerujem u snagu molitve i vjere!

----------


## Irena001

Još jednom, čestitam od srca  :Love: 
već sam napisala na mama-mami, jedva čekam da se vratimo u Brod i da popijemo koju kavicu  :Love:

----------


## Irchi

Rasplakalo me toliko nježnosti i sreće   :Heart:

----------


## MARI

Inače ne idem na ovu temu, ali me nešto vuklo. Sad znam da je to bila tvoja prekrasna priča. Suze cure od ganuća.
Draga Em, neizmjerno sam sretna zbog vaše male obitelji. Čuvajte svog Emanuela! Vidiš da je dragi Bog htio da sliči na tebe i TM-a.
Želim vam puno ljubavi!   :Heart:

----------


## haribo

krasna prica....

ljubi malog plavookog  :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

Predivno!!!   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## TIGY

Znaš Em, ja sam bila sigurna da ćeš ti kad-tad dobiti svog Emanuela,
toliko ljubavi, nježnosti i osjećajnojsti u jednoj ženi kao što si ti - moralo je završiti happy endom.  :Heart: 

Evo, ne vidim više tastaturu od suza,  pa ću skratiti ...   :Love:  


uživajte u svojoj sreći jer vi to zaslužujete, ljubi malog anđela ....   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## bubimira

> Molila sam jednu molbu koja se moli kroz 9 tjedana. U molitvi stoji da ce se ispuniti zelja, ma koliko teska bila i prije tih izmoljenih 9 tjedana, a nas poziv je stigao u 8 tjednu kako smo molili.


Što reći osim velik je gospod naš i Bog!!!
Radujem se zbog vas, znam s koliko si čežnje čekala ovaj trenutak.
Sada uživajte u svakom zajedničkom trenutku 
BVB

----------


## momze

prekrasno! oci su mi pune suza...   :Heart:

----------


## davorka

Blago Emanuelu da vas je našao! Uživajte i želim vam svu sreću svijeta.  :Heart:

----------


## fresia

Suvišno je reći da i ja plačem. Koliko je samo ljubavi u ovoj priči   :Heart: . Hvala ti što si je podijelila sa nama. Uživajte u svojoj sreći :D

----------


## sandra rb

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## malena25

prekrasna, prekrasna priča!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Jos jedan dokaz da zivot pise najlepse price  :Love:

----------


## Storma

:D   :Heart:

----------


## lola24

> Suvišno je reći da i ja plačem. Koliko je samo ljubavi u ovoj priči  . Hvala ti što si je podijelila sa nama. Uživajte u svojoj sreći :D


  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Metvica

Emanuel, draga, tek sad ovo čitam.
Plačem s cijelim forumom i tvojim uredom (  :Kiss:  ) i čestitam vam iz sveg srca!  :Heart:

----------


## Metvica

> da si ja izmolim još jednu malu tekut.


Zdenka,   :Smile:   :Laughing:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Metvice,   :Heart:  .

Sanja, tek sam sad skužila da si ti uslišala moje molbe.   :Heart:

----------


## lara01

Draga moja,
 :Heart:  

Emanuela i lavića moramo što prije upoznati.

----------


## zahvalna

puno me dirnula tvoja prica...hvala Bogu da je imala sretan kraj i da ste danas s vaso malom srecom.velikodusan je Bog..cuda se desavaju..samo treba vjerovati..sve je moguce onome tko vjeruje..uzivajte u zajednickim trenutcima..poljupci malom plavom
 :Heart:

----------


## snorki

sva sam se rascmoljila  :Heart:  zaista mi je drago sto ste dobili svog sincica :D

----------


## pujica

Bogu hvala i slava! 
stvarno je pravi Emanuel - s vama Bog!   :Heart:

----------


## ASTRA

Predivno! Baš sam sretna zbog vas!  :Heart:

----------


## ninocka

> a šta da ti kažem..rasplakala si me. ljubi mi ljepotu plavooku


i mene  :Heart:  
predivno!!!

----------


## ana-marija

evo slucajno sam nabasala na ovu temu, ronim suze i ne vidim slova. tako sam sretna zbog vas!  :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## RuzicaSB

Sugradjanko moja, iako sam vec odavno cula da ste dobili svog Emanuela, da vam lici kao da je vas, veceras evo placem citajuci tvoju pricu.Predivno predivno.Nadam se da cu imati uskoro priliku upoznati i tebe i Emanuela.  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## gejsha

:Crying or Very sad:   ne tuzne vec radosnice ..

 :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

:Heart:  .  :Saint:   :Heart:

----------


## Mariela

Kako napreduje Emanuel? 
 :Love:  
Sretna sam zbog vas

----------


## mamamišić

prekrasno 
plačem  koliko me dirnula priča .....čitaj život  :Heart:  
pusa malom Emanuelu  :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Kako napreduje Emanuel?


x

----------


## triplemama

> On je jadnicak, tako mali nas cekao   
> Rekli su nam da on svaki dan spava u to vrijeme 2 sata ali taj dan bas nije moga zaspati, ma cekao nas je, to mi je tako dirljivo. Sunce mamino malo!!!
> 
> Stavili smo ga u auto u sjedalicu, kisa je padala, suprug i ja smo cvjetali od srece a on cjelim putem gledao u mene i gugutao.
> Kod kuce smo imali docek, mojih roditelja i brace i necaka i necakinja.
> 
> Necu vam opisivati koliko dugo sam sjetila kraj njegovog krevetica i gledala ga dok spava, kako sam se nocu budila i samo ga njezno ljubila....
> 
> 
> Neke stvari se jednostavno ne mogu objasniti i ja za njih ne trazim objasnjenje ali mogu reci da smo suprug i ja rođeni da budemo Emanuelu roditelji i da je Emanuel rođen da bude nas sin.


Suze mi idu!!! Predivno i sretno sretnoj mami i malom Emanuelu

----------


## Jagi

Predivna priča, suze su mi samo krenule!
Hvala dragom Bogu da je Emanuel pronašao vas i da ste vi pronašli njega!   :Heart:

----------


## mimim

:Shy kiss:  
 :Heart:  

uživajte u svakom trenutku

----------


## mimim

:Shy kiss:  
 :Heart:  

uživajte u svakom trenutku

----------

